# Add cloves to your diet!!



## wildbill_52280 (Apr 10, 2015)

clostridia commensal bacteria in the human gut microbiota are suspected to be the bacteria that most regulate inflammation, and IBD patients have less of these in our gut. Eugenol which is high in the spice cloves helps these guys out somehow, So add cloves to your diet!!
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4365398/


chemical composition of clove essential oil is 70% eugenol.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16910723

woman claims black walnut and cloves quickly stopped her diarhea.
http://www.healingwell.com/community/default.aspx?f=38&m=2785600


----------



## Lady Organic (Apr 10, 2015)

I use to eat more of this spice, I will reintegrate it now on a daily basis, along with my tumeric and ginger roots, garlic and cayenne pepper. thank you. cinnamon would be very good too. Its easy to eat all of these spices in a sauté vegetable mix. I really like it with cauliflower.


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Apr 11, 2015)

Lady Organic said:


> I use to eat more of this spice, I will reintegrate it now on a daily basis, along with my tumeric and ginger roots, garlic and cayenne pepper. thank you. cinnamon would be very good too. Its easy to eat all of these spices in a sauté vegetable mix. I really like it with cauliflower.



I put both forms of cinnamon in my oatmeal everday, cassia and ceylon. i also use ginger and cayenne everyday as well, I've had good and bad experiances with turmeric, and mixed reactions to garlic.

cinnamon bark has 5-10% eugenol, so cloves have more eugenol.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC4003790/table/tab1/

cloves also have alot of caryophyllene, which is a cannabinoid receptor 2 agonist.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Caryophyllene

caryophyllene can inhibit mouse models of colitis
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3070571/


----------



## mf15 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks WB:
I am always looking for ways to increase the mucus barrier for UC.
Of course this study used a real low dose in the mice only 13 ugm/ml of drinking water.
Higher does of essential oils tend to kill bacteria in the gut.
Old Mike


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Apr 20, 2015)

Clove's have made my symptoms worse unfortunatly, yesterday was my last day after taking them for at least a week. stools have been floating during this entire time, which indicates fat malabsorbtion.


----------



## Lady Organic (Apr 20, 2015)

oh thats too bad. I have no problem with it. I also added Bottle Gourd (Lauki in Indian) a vegetable from traditional Indian medecine, no problem so far :
http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=36730


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lady Organic said:


> oh thats too bad. I have no problem with it. I also added Bottle Gourd (Lauki in Indian) a vegetable from traditional Indian medecine, no problem so far :
> http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=36730


Have been able to confirm any benefits though?
I was putting cloves in a pill capsule and taking it like that. 1 capsule a day, the i reduced it to 1/2 a cap per day and now I've removed it completely. Now i'm trying melatonin 1mg.


----------



## Lady Organic (Apr 20, 2015)

I have been in remission since a few months now so I cant say if anything I add is beneficial or not a this point. My medication is at the lowest dosage which failed in the past. the next few months will tell if my lifestyle which also includes regular physical activity can keep me in remission.

1 capsule is a lot I think. did you introduce clove gradually? The only spice which I eat in large amount is tumeric (about 1 or 2 inches of a root/day). Tumeric is very mild, but most other spices are very strong, so I tend to believe its preferable to only to sparkle them lightly on food.


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Apr 20, 2015)

Lady Organic said:


> I have been in remission since a few months now so I cant say if anything I add is beneficial or not a this point. My medication is at the lowest dosage which failed in the past. the next few months will tell if my lifestyle which also includes regular physical activity can keep me in remission.
> 
> 1 capsule is a lot I think. did you introduce clove gradually? The only spice which I eat in large amount is tumeric (about 1 or 2 inches of a root/day). Tumeric is very mild, but most other spices are very strong, so I tend to believe its preferable to only to sparkle them lightly on food.



pretty much just started at that amount. I don't think I've ever seen fresh turmeric in the common grocery stores, fresh ginger is always around though.


----------



## Lady Organic (Apr 21, 2015)

Fresh tumeric root has appeared in every organic health food stores since a bout a year in Canada, looks a lot like ginger, but smaller in size and brown/orange in color.


----------



## mf15 (Apr 21, 2015)

If you have crohns, cloves might be counter productive.
Since the mucus layer is thickened in dimension good for UC, but in crohns the mucus
viscosity is too thick. Don't believe the study talked about viscosity.
At any rate with crohns the mucus stays in the crypts and does not expand to flush bacteria from the crypts, part of it is a bicarbonate transport problem which thins and expands the mucus.
Old Mike


----------



## wildbill_52280 (Jan 25, 2016)

wildbill_52280 said:


> Clove's have made my symptoms worse unfortunatly, yesterday was my last day after taking them for at least a week. stools have been floating during this entire time, which indicates fat malabsorbtion.


just wanted to update this thread, I determined it was not the cloves that made my symptoms worse during this time, it was a combination of removing my vitamin c supplement and vitamin d supplement, when I added them back in months ago, my symptoms improved. Although I have not added cloves back into my diet yet to reconfirm any benefits I can at least say they didn't seem to do me any harm. I will try cloves again sometime in the future.


----------

